# Are you good at memorizing things?



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2018)

Or at least were you ever, at one time, good at it?

I never could.  We would have to memorize things in school, like poems, and dates, and I always struggled, then instantly forgot them after "the test." 

I read that Jerry Lucas, the basketball player, could memorize 50 pages from a phone book in one sitting.  (I bet he forgot them soon too. layful


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 14, 2018)

I've always had a photographic memory which was very helpful through school and taking tests....especially words but numbers too. 

As far as my short-term memory as to where I left my keys, sunglasses, etc....not so much to


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, although I rarely try to memorize an actual list (I still write out my grocery list  )

But I remember names, dates, addresses from decades ago. I still can recall all of the phone number I have ever had (and that includes the phone from when I was 6 yrs old).  I remember names of former co-workers, bosses, friends and teachers from school - even grade school. I can easily remember the make/model/year/color of every car I've owned, and sometimes the license plate #.

I also remember names of movies/actors - some of whom weren't popular at all.  I can most likely recall what year a movie or TV show aired.

But I forget other things. For example if there are three things I need to do in the kitchen and I some time passes I might forget what one was.

I usually keep "to do" lists and cross things off as they get done.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2018)

I took piano lessons from my cousin for 2 years.  She would hold a silly little recital for her students every spring (why I quit).  I was the oldest (12-13).  All these little kids could memorize their songs, some more difficult than mine, and I had to have the sheet music.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2018)

I know the capitals of all 50 States!!
.
Ex: Texas is T, California is C etc...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> .... I can easily remember the make/model/year/color of every car I've owned, *and sometimes the license plate #*.
> ....


Wow, AC, I can't even remember my current number.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 14, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2018)

I remember our phone number from when I was a child, my phone number when I was married. I can say the states in alphabetical order. But I had an extremely hard time memorizing the multiplication tables and was never very good with names.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 14, 2018)

I was good at memorizing for the moment, after taking the test all was forgotten. I did well in school on a weekly basis. When it came to the final exam I did poorly. Usually my grades throughout the year were high enough that when averaged together with the final gave me a passing grade. Today I write myself a note when I go down to our basement to bring up supplies.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2018)

I have the ability to remember and that served me well during my working years.

My ability to memorize things is not that good and I found that knowing where to find the information that I needed, when I needed it, served me better than trying to memorize.

This all caused me great difficulty and much frustration for my teachers when they insisted that I memorize various dates in history, poems,  mathematical equations, etc...

It's not easy being a square peg in a world full of round holes!!!


----------



## IKE (Jan 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:
			
		

> ...Nope.



What she said.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2018)

I have memorized the capitals of all 50 states. Some of them are surprising.

Also, I can remember every phone number I've ever had, including the first one, from my home until we moved when I was 4!


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2018)

I was as a child very good at memorizing, but I've certainly lost it.  

My worst memory problem is anything with numbers, especially addresses and telephone numbers.  Thank goodness for cellphones with "contact lists".


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2018)

Just for the heck of  it,  My father could recite the alphabet  BACKWARDS  !


----------



## TonyK (Jan 14, 2018)

As a fraternity pledge I learned how to memorize the Greek alphabet forwards and backwards. Speaking of the Greeks, they invented a memorization strategy that is still in use today. It's amazing what our minds are capable of.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 14, 2018)

The periodic table pushed the limits of my ability to memorize. Other than that, the worst was always dates. I'm dyslexic and attaching numbers to events was never easy for me. Don't know why, but dates have always thrown me. I rarely remember my own birthday, and I always think I'm a year older than I am.


----------



## AliceNWonderland (Jan 15, 2018)

I used to be good at memorizing but not so good any more at it.


----------



## oldman (Jan 15, 2018)

I memorized most of the runways were I took off and landed frequently, however, I would still refer to the layout chart for that particular airport before requesting a specific runway for takeoff, even though we would program it into the FMS. I never left anything to chance. When flying, a pilot can get away with very few "oops!" Requesting runway 28R in San Francisco is not the same as requesting runway 15L in Boston or vice versa. Flying a fully loaded (GTOW) Boeing 767-3 eats up a lot of asphalt taking off. If the runway is too short and the ATC is not paying attention, somebody or somebody's are going to lose their job.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)

When our memory clicks......


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 15, 2018)

I've always been able to remember important birthday dates/anniv for family and friends.
I can remember names of actors/actresses who starred in TV shows,movies. Its like a sponge,these names stay  in my mind for years,one of life's little mysteries. Sue


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2018)

That's easy to do, Falcon. Can't everybody do that? It's like counting down from 10 to 1.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 15, 2018)

I Was never any good at memorizing things. Now my memory is getting worse.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have the ability to remember and that served me well during my working years.... ability to memorize things is not that good and I found that knowing where to find the information that I needed, when I needed it, served me better than trying to memorize.....



I'm with you. 'Reasonable' memory, but know (and recall) enough facts to know where to find info when I need it. You are probably quite 'practical' a person (I'm guessing?). Memorizing (mostly) useless info doesn't get you through life. Remembering things in general and knowing how to find info (researching) makes people able to cope on a day-to-day basis (imho), and do longer term planning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm with you. 'Reasonable' memory, but know (and recall) enough facts to know where to find info when I need it. You are probably quite 'practical' a person (I'm guessing?). *Memorizing (mostly) useless info doesn't get you through life.* Remembering things in general and knowing how to find info (researching) makes people able to cope on a day-to-day basis (imho), and do longer term planning.



Showing up on time every time and never saying NO is what got me through my working life, LOL!!!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2018)

> Showing up on time every time and never saying NO is what got me through my working life, LOL!!!



Same here. As I said, practical. It's not hard to do, but so many people fail at this.....


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

Sure I am. I can leave for the grocery store with 4 or 5 items I need, and walk into the store and can’t remember a one.


----------



## Robusta (Jan 15, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Sure I am. I can leave for the grocery store with 4 or 5 items I need, and walk into the store and can’t remember a one.



I have selective memory. I worked for the post office, I memorized thousands of address,hundreds of streets and tens of routes.  Memory is a skill like any other you need to use it to keep it. There are a myriad of clues your brain uses to bring up the info you need when you need it.

I do need to call home and ask for back up while at the grocer!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 15, 2018)

What I find most frustrating is when I put something in a specific place so I'll be sure to remember where it is. That one never fails to confound me.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 15, 2018)

Robusta reminded me of my post office days. I trained to work on a letter sorting machine for two months. We had to memorize EVERY zip code in Mass cities and towns, plus all major US cities. Then we sorted dummy letters at 20 per minute on a keyboard console until we could pass a test. 

A month later we were up to sorting 60 letters per minute by keying based on zip code. Each key my fingers hit had a numerical value. What I remembered is the youngest people memorized the zip codes the fastest. The job was boring and repetitious. I still retain some zip codes of towns I've never been to.


----------



## drifter (Jan 15, 2018)

Never was good, worse now.


----------

